# my boss had her car washed :wall:



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

My boss said "Hey Jed, you'd be proud of me, I got my car washed last night, it cost £7.00 but it was great value for money, he was scrubbing away at the side of it, it was great!"

:wall:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

well least she's happy the silly b*tch...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

If its your not car I would not worry about it TBH.


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

Ross said:


> If its your not car I would not worry about it TBH.


I know what you're saying, I can usually cut off from things like this, it's just when she started with "You'd be proud of me" then goes on to say that!



Ninja59 said:


> well least she's happy the silly b*tch...


Sounds like you know her :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ive stopped trying to tell people because most are dopey if you want to learn then come ask me the questions because then i know they are interested. :lol:


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

i know what you mean... Last sunday was the nicest day in a while round were i live... so i went and took the dog for a walk and it must of been national wash your car day. Saw 6 people washing there cars, all using sponges and one of them even put it on the floor hahah


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

grant motox said:


> i know what you mean... Last sunday was the nicest day in a while round were i live... so i went and took the dog for a walk and it must of been national wash your car day. Saw 6 people washing there cars, all using *sponges* and one of them even put it on the floor hahah


Maybe they were Zymol!


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

PaulN said:


> Maybe they were Zymol!


I'll bet they were pound shop


----------



## Matty_L (Nov 19, 2006)

Most of them have been using triangle sponges when washing their cars too, seen no end this week with almost full panels that have been missed whilst washing it.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Not everyone's main priority in life is to spend hundreds of pounds and countless hours on looking after a car's appearance.

I'm sure cheap and clean suit most of the population


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Jed said:


> My boss said "Hey Jed, you'd be proud of me, I got my car washed last night, it cost £7.00 but it was great value for money, he was scrubbing away at the side of it, it was great!"
> 
> :wall:


Crikey !!

This makes me realise, I must be too cheap - for £7.00 I pre wash the car, wash using the 2bm and AG Shampoo, rinse and apply a coat of AG Express Wax !


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> Crikey !!
> 
> This makes me realise, I must be too cheap - for £7.00 I pre wash the car, wash using the 2bm and AG Shampoo, rinse and apply a coat of AG Express Wax !


I do it for nothing, but I only do my own! (and occasionally help my bro in law)


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

I went to fill up on monday and there was a guy washing his 57plate boxster, used the brush on his wheels 1st, put it on the floor put another coin in and proceeded to do the bodywork.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

If they dont understand or care oh well.....somebody did this after i corrected their car,i could have booted them in the cu*t!!!!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Eric the Red said:


> I went to fill up on monday and there was a guy washing his 57plate boxster, used the brush on his wheels 1st, put it on the floor put another coin in and proceeded to do the bodywork.


Thats SHOCKING !!!


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

aba said:


> If they dont understand or care oh well.....somebody did this after i corrected their car,i could have booted them in the cu*t!!!!


lovely


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

I detailed a friends car last week, I told him repeatedly not to get it washed in a garage, and at the very least use two buckets.
While I was washing his car he asked me "why do you start on the roof and work your way down", I told him it helps prevent scratching, then he said he always starts on the bottom and works his way up :wall:


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

VinnyTGM said:


> I detailed a friends car last week, I told him repeatedly not to get it washed in a garage, and at the very least use two buckets.
> While I was washing his car he asked me "why do you start on the roof and work your way down", I told him it helps prevent scratching, then he said he always starts on the bottom and works his way up :wall:


:doublesho

When your friend showers does he wash his butt first then works his way up to his face?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> well least she's happy the silly b*tch...


and the point of that post is....


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

wookey said:


> Not everyone's main priority in life is to spend hundreds of pounds and countless hours on looking after a car's appearance.
> 
> I'm sure cheap and clean suit most of the population


that is so true, i was so shocked when i went past two hand car wash places on xmas eve and new years eve. They were packed out and crewing on the road and i must say there were some really nice cars too !!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Natters said:


> that is so true, i was so shocked when i went past two hand car wash places on xmas eve and new years eve. They were packed out and crewing on the road and i must say there were some really nice cars too !!


why shocked? we are a very small minority on here. at the end of the day the car will be clean which is what they want


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> Crikey !!
> 
> This makes me realise, I must be too cheap - for £7.00 I pre wash the car, wash using the 2bm and AG Shampoo, rinse and apply a coat of AG Express Wax !


the one near me charges £9.00 for wash and £15.00 for wash and a few other extras hoover, windows etc.


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> why shocked? we are a very small minority on here. at the end of the day the car will be clean which is what they want


yer i know i was just so shocked to see them rammed out, i think there was not enough hours in the day for them to clean so many cars !!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Why worry, it's their car and clean.

I fill up on Kingsway in Manchester and there is a hand car wash there, I see all sorts, Bentleys, Ferraris etc etc in the queue, yes I know they are going to be scrubbed clean but I don't even care anymore. Most of them are on lease and get replaced every two years anyway.

My neighbour waits for it to rain, chucks a bucket of something over it and then scrubs away with his sponge, chucks another bucket of water over it and job done, he does not even dry it.

I have given up trying to educate people, family and neighbours as they think I am bonkers. I won't even do a family car now unless they pay full price.

My Dad does not believe that I run a profitable business cleaning cars when he gets his cleaned at IMO car wash for £1. And that is a 1 year old Range Rover.

Perhaps we are a sad bunch and no one understands us!!!!!

But there again whose kitchen cabinets contents are all arranged by tin size????


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

it irritates me as well but as kev says we are a very strange minority. its like any other "hobby". some get it some dont. my dad and uncle will talk fishing all day and i'll be nodding off in the corner. I mention PTGs and 2BMs and they look at me like I should be locked somewhere padded.


----------



## Driven (Jul 10, 2010)

My father and sister both have cars less than 6 months old and get them all scrubbed up in under 45min... thats both of them!

I turn up and spend 6+ hours on the car and explain there is plenty more I could have done. I'm not crazy obsessed like most on here LOL... car gets a good damn clean in between with all the right stuff but I have to draw a line somewhere otherwise I would go crazy!


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

When i had a nice car it was well looked after & i did not take it to car washes as was not allowed lol. But now i have an old banger and i admit i use the car wash its so easy sometimes and i dont seem to care as much as i did with my bmw, Am i bad ??


----------



## Driven (Jul 10, 2010)

Natters said:


> When i had a bmw mini it was well looked after & i did not take it to car washes as used to get told off too, if i ever thought about going to one lol. But now i have a peugeot and i admit i use the car wash its so easy sometimes and i dont seem to care as much as i did with my mini, Am i bad ??


I don't think there is anything wrong with it at all to be honest... its your car and you can do what you want. I mean lets say you use cheap ass car washes... surely all it takes is a few quid (OK bit more than that) and one of the guys on here can make it look as if you've never used one 

I clean my car for a hobby which is only just what you guys call detailing but if I didn't have that hobby/interest a quick spin with a sponge would do :lol:


----------



## montymondeo (Jan 2, 2010)

I think at the end of the day its all subjective and a case of values. It seems to me that you are either a car person or you are not, I work with colleagues who purchase a new car every year, to them its a way of getting from A-B, they wouldn't know a dipstick if they fell over one and have never experienced the anxiety of an M.O.T. to them polish is what you use on your shoes and they will have never heard of or even noticed swirls.
The majority of us here fall into the second category, to us our cars are things of joy, we love to cherish and caress them, evidenced by the fact that we have taken the time to join this site, and spend countless hours and whatever we can afford pampering them with all manner of exotic sounding potions.
My own car is eight years old and nothing to write home about. It has a mismatched coloured door due to a poor repair carried out before I bought it (which bugs the hell out of me) but its the newest car I have ever owned, the cleanest in the works car park and I try to do my best to look after it within my limited budget. 

I don't think we will ever change each other so I say each to their own. Enjoy your detailing.


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

Most people honestly don't understand it. I never did. I'd never came across it. I always thought a bucket, fairy liquid (if I was feeling posh - water would do), and a sponge was the way to go. Maybe if I had the money, I could've got one of them brushes that you fit to the hosepipe, that would've made a good job of it.

I've just turned 32. Joined the forum last year. And before that..I never realised a wax could last six months. Or that there was even a difference between polish and wax. Or that swirls will dull the finish. And there was ways to prevent/remove them. Had I of known about all this 10 years ago, I would've taken note. But most people don't - including motor enthusiasts.

It's the same with anything. I know a guy who laughs at people who buy DVDs that don't have Dolby this, or Extras that. I just want to watch the movie on my 15 year old TV!

I ride bikes. People say _wow, I didn't realise you could pay 1k for a mountain bike!_. That's f******g cheap. You're talking budget rides there.

Not enough time or money in the world for everything. And everyone has their priorities. And education fits in there too..


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah we all on here think, in our heads "OUCH" to these kind of things, but when alls said and done, most people just want it to look clean and I think come into 2 categories

1. those who keep a car til its dead, and don't really need to keep it detailed, a nice little wash is all thats needed, maybe some wax.

2. those who change their car every few years, a nice little wash will keep them occupied and a wax maybe. So what about swirls, its not the end of the world and soon the car will be gone.

Most modern paint will look nice and clean with a quick wash, and really any kind of protection is just extra. The paint is more than capable of looking after its self, it wont fall off if they don't use a Zymol sponge and Glasur wax. They may also get a quick machine polish when they are away to sell it, and I can bet alot of you without your paint thickness gauge etc would not be able to tell the difference between a car thats been really well cared for all its life and one that's just had a good machine polish and detail.

We are a small minority that like our cars to be top notch clean, well protected for the future and something we take pride in. Not everyone is like that.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

I think that we are missing something here. Basically, for me at least, I love to go out and clean up the fleet, but to many it is their idea of hell. I personally hate DIY & gardening and as a result my cars will always looks better kept than my bloomin' garden. It is a simple case of 'horses for courses'...........


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

This is why I drive my J Reg Cavelier - its red and in rust free condition. However, I always detail to the highest standards, only one side of the car, so one side is lovely and clean, polished and highly waxed, while the other side is faded scabby red and dirty.

This helps so much in finding customers who see the difference and then they ask me for more information, they physically ask how I got one side to look so good compared to what it was like ( as seen on the faded side ). I tell them about pre washing and the 2bm, waxes etc etc and 7 times out of 10 I get a new customer, a customer who until then would of taken it to the local Asda car wash.

I think alot of people who currently dont care about swirl marks and poor cleaning techniques would care if they could actually see the difference it makes to a car. My Cavelier shows this off so obviously. The problem with the cars of people on here are that they are normally always clean and always well looked after, all over, so customers cant actually see the difference, ie, they have always seen your cars in A1 condition and have never seen it in poor condition caused by poor cleaning techniques. The fact that there car does not look as good as yours is simply down to some other reason and they would never put it down to where, or how, they get thier car cleaned.


----------



## mcowey2000 (Jul 25, 2010)

I get this all the bloody time from the neighbours..."oh your always out washing your car, you never stop"..
Yes thats why my car is all shiny and new and yours looks like a **** tip.. :lol:


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

mcowey2000 said:


> I get this all the bloody time from the neighbours..."oh your always out washing your car, you never stop"..
> Yes thats why my car is all shiny and new and yours looks like a **** tip.. :lol:


I know that feeling. Along with -'When you've finished I've got a couple more for you, heheh.' - drives me mad!!!!!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> Perhaps we are a sad bunch and no one understands us!!!!!
> 
> But there again whose kitchen cabinets contents are all arranged by tin size????


Hahaha - indeed.

Agree with whats being said on here and interesting that if something goes wrong with the internals of a car - most people are prepared to spend £50+ per hour labour rates plus parts on getting it returned to full working standard - whereas they are quite happy to put their ££££ cars through a paint stripper drive thru or supermarket special at a fiver.

People live in different ways and most would not really be bothered about professional external car care.

I remember a guy many years ago telling me... For most of the population to make a car clean, clean the wheels, and clean the windows...

We can only educate where we can - no point in getting upset if someone wants to ruin their paint - They afterall are the owner of the car


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Education of detailing is played on deaf ears majority of the time. The op's boss got her car cleaned and shes chuffed she did so bully for her. It may well of been roughed up by the imigration squad car wash abut it will e nice and shiny to her, shes happy, end of.


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

The_Bouncer said:


> Agree with whats being said on here and interesting that if something goes wrong with the internals of a car - most people are prepared to spend £50+ per hour labour rates plus parts on getting it returned to full working standard - whereas they are quite happy to put their ££££ cars through a paint stripper drive thru or supermarket special at a fiver.


They're probably quite happy putting cheap oil in too. Revving the nuts off it as soon as they start it up on a morning. Maybe, they'll get it serviced once in a while because they know it'll fight off the depreciation of the car slightly when it comes to sell..

They'll get the internals done, and pay for it, because by that time they have no choice. It's that or scrap it.


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

This is why I drive my J Reg Cavelier - its red and in rust free condition. However, I always detail to the highest standards, only one side of the car, so one side is lovely and clean, polished and highly waxed, while the other side is faded scabby red and dirty.


Excellent marketing strategy, like it!


----------



## Scouse (Jul 29, 2010)

Each to their own, I say. I paid just over £2000 to have my engine rebuilt as it was slightly (on full boost!!) smoking. Some people think I was mad as the car's 16 years old. And you don't get to see the shiny new pistons either, but it's like a new car now and goes like the :devil: on steroids!!! :lol:

On the other side, I wouldn't spend most of my weekends cleaning and polishing the car as I have (sometimes) better things to do like the wind tunnel at Airkix in Manchester!!! 

But I wouldn't say you lot are any different to petrolheads like me!! :thumb:




Scouse.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ross said:


> If its your not car I would not worry about it TBH.


Exactly....it amazes me the amount of these posts that are on here....FFS if it isnt yours and the owner is happy to do that/have it done let it be.

There are plenty more important things to be getting worried/stressed about....unless you live a sad and sheltered life and have to get all hot n bothered about what other people do all the time!

Oh and for the record I use the 1bm (w/grit guard) with a sponge (B&Q grout sponge) always have always will never caused any swirls or scratches on any of my cars!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Exactly,I used to worry about what other people were doing to the cars but now I don't waste my time.There is much worse that can happen like having a good school friend die


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

Just watched my neighbour takes his wheels off to clean them, he put them face down on the concrete drive


----------

